# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Γέφυρα SWR

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Να ρωτήσω πως μπορούμε να καλιμπράρουμε το οργανάκι σε μια γέφυρα μέτρησης ισχύος και στασίμων;Γίνετε όταν υπάρχει μόνο τεχνητό φορτίο;Το πλακετάκι της γέφυρας είναι αυτό. https://www.ebay.com/itm/SWR-Power-m...AAAOSw~y9ZBJMA  και το διπλό οργανάκι είναι αυτό εδώ  https://www.ebay.com/itm/SZ-70-Panel...IAAOSwtalbLGxO. Έχω βάλει τριμμεράκια πολύστροφα 20Kohm στο οργανάκι.Την ένδειξη ισχύος μπόρεσα και την ρύθμισα στα 6Watt γνωρίζοντας την ισχύ του pll με τα στάσιμα όμως τη γίνετε; Μέγιστη ένδειξη που θέλω είναι τα 10 Watt.

----------


## chip

οι film capacitors δεν είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για υψηλές συχνότητες, 
καλύτερα κεραμικοί ή ακόμα καλύτερα κεραμικοί NPO ή mlcc

----------


## SV1EDG

Συνδέεις ανάποδα τον πομπό με την κεραία και τροφοδοτείς με την ίδια ισχύ.Ρυθμίζεις το τριμμερ των επιστρεφόμενων.
Επίσης βάζεις 2 φορτία 50Ω παράλληλα και περιμένεις να δεις στάσιμα 2.
Τέλος σε σειρά με μια υπάρχουσα γέφυρα για αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα.
Πιστεύω τα 6W είναι λίγο οριακά για την συγκεκριμμένη πλακέτα.Δοκίμασε και πες μας.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Συνδέεις ανάποδα τον πομπό με την κεραία και τροφοδοτείς με την ίδια ισχύ.Ρυθμίζεις το τριμμερ των επιστρεφόμενων.
> Επίσης βάζεις 2 φορτία 50Ω παράλληλα και περιμένεις να δεις στάσιμα 2.
> Τέλος σε σειρά με μια υπάρχουσα γέφυρα για αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα.
> Πιστεύω τα 6W είναι λίγο οριακά για την συγκεκριμμένη πλακέτα.Δοκίμασε και πες μας.



Μάριε εχθές την δοκίμασα και μου έδειξε τα 6Watt σε τεχνητό φορτίο.Εάν την συνδέσω ανάποδα στο συγκεκριμένο όργανο στασίμων που πρέπει να το ρυθμίσω σε ποια ένδειξη;
  Μήπως κάπου κάνεις λάθος,με 25 Ohm στην εξόδου του πομπού ο λόγος στασίμων δεν θα είναι 2 αλλά πολύ παραπάνω.

----------


## p.gabr

> Μήπως κάπου κάνεις λάθος, με 25 Ohm στην εξόδου του πομπού ο λόγος στασίμων δεν θα είναι 2 αλλά πολύ παραπάνω.



Καλα τα λέει ο Μάριος  25 ωμ η 100ωμ δίνουν SWR 2    ,    12.5 η 200ωμ δίνουν SWR 4 ,

----------

Dragonborn (23-03-19)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλα τα λέει ο Μάριος  25 ωμ η 100ωμ δίνουν SWR 2    ,    12.5 η 200ωμ δίνουν SWR 4 ,



Καλημέρα σε όλους,είχα την εντύπωση ότι με 25 Ohm αντίσταση φορτίου ότι θα έχουμε τα μισά Watt επιστρεφόμενα που μας δίνει SWR 5.8.To SWR 2 είναι επιστρεφόμενα κοντά στο 11%.

----------


## SV1EDG

Ο υπολογισμός είναι SWR=Ζο/Ζ, όπου Ζο το φορτίο σου και Ζ=50Ω για φορτία >50.Δηλαδή:
75/50=1,5
100/50=2
150/50=3

για φορτίο <50:

50/25=2
50/12,5=4

----------

@962fm@ (21-03-19), 

Dragonborn (23-03-19), 

geronimo (26-03-19)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εχθές το δοκιμάσαμε σε ένα φίλο και βάλαμε δυο φορτία Diconex 50 Ohm και μια ακόμα γέφυρα σε σειρά Diamond SX200.Όντως ο λόγος στάσιμων SWR ήτανε 2.Έτσι ρύθμισα και την δικιά μου γέφυρα στο 2.Το μόνο που είδα όμως μετά από τη αρχική ρύθμιση είναι όταν έβαζα φορτίο 50Ohm η δικιά μου έδειχνε στάσιμα κοντά στο 1,3.Στα Watt ήμασταν πολύ κοντά γύρω στα 5,5.
Μάριε εάν την συνδέσω ανάποδα στο συγκεκριμένο όργανο στασίμων που πρέπει να το ρυθμίσω σε ποια ένδειξη;

----------


## SV1EDG

Ρυθμίζεις για μια συγκεκριμμένη ισχύ τον πομποδέκτη.Ας πούμε 5W.
Συνδέεις ανάποδα την γέφυρα.
Τώρα η βελόνα των επιστροφόμενων watts έχει γίνει βελόνα των εκπεμπόμενων watts.
Δίνεις την ισχύει των 5W.
Ρυθμίζεις το ΑΛΛΟ τρίμερ της πλακέτας για να δείξει την επιθυμητή ισχύ (5W).
Εναλλακτικά βάζεις τα 2 φορτία diconex και ρυθμίζεις το ΑΛΛΟ τριμερ για να δείξει SWR 2.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ.Να ρυθμίσω την βελόνα των στασίμων όταν βάλω την γέφυρα ανάποδα για 5Watt σε αυτή την ένδειξη;

----------


## SV1EDG

Είχα ξεχάσει ότι δεν έχει ίδια κλίμακα.
Θα πρέπει να μειώσεις σε τα w σε κάποια από τα watt της κλίμακας δηλαδή 0,1 ή 0,2 ή 0,3 ή 0,4 ή 0,5 ή 0,6 ή 0,7ή 0,8.
Αυτό το πετυχαίνεις με rf attenuator.

----------


## matthew

Ή αλλιώς μπορεί να συνδέσει στα επιστρεφόμενα της γέφυρας ένα φορητό και να εκπέμψει με 1 W, ή και λιγότερο, ανάλογα το φορητό.  :Wink:

----------


## nikos1

Καταρχήν μια γέφυρα με strip lines δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλεύει γραμμικά σε αυτό το εύρος 30-300 MHz .Το όργανο πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί  στην τάση εξόδου της γέφυρας για πλήρη απόκλιση , για διάφορα επίπεδα ισχύος κατάλληλα δικτυώματα αντιστάσεων   Αντιστρέφοντας την είσοδο με κατάλληλο βαθμό ενίσχυσης σύμφωνα με το μέγιστο της κλίμακας  κάνεις την ρύθμιση , όλα αυτά βέβαια με φορτίο 50Ω

----------


## SV1EDG

Μέχρι τους 50ΜΗΖ θέλεις tandem συνδεσμολογία με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.Η Strip line θα δουλέψει καλά πάνω από 80, ίσως και λίγο πιο κάτω.Τα δικτυώματα είναι απαραίτητα τόσο απο πλευρά ισχύος όσο και από θέμα συχνότητας.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα.Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες.Βλέποντας την κλίμακα των οργάνων είδα ότι είναι 5 προς 1.Έδωσα 2 Watt να δείχνει το όργανό ισχύος 2 και γύρισα ανάποδα την γέφυρα και ρύθμισα το όργανo στάσιμων στο τέρμα στα 2 Watt.Νομίζω κάπου εδώ πρέπει να είναι η σωστή ένδειξή.

----------


## SV1EDG

Ωραία.Βάλε τώρα και 2 φορτία 50Ω παράλληλα και πρέπει να διαβάσεις στάσιμα 2.

----------

